# Advice - moving to Algarve



## Ben&Cassia (May 1, 2016)

Hello everyone, my first post ever. My name is Ben, 38 years old and have been living in Balneario Camboriu, South Brazil since Sept. 2007. I have been working as an English teacher here for about the same time, for a very well renowned school. I`m also a Cambridge certified speaking examiner and I also do proofing reading. My wife Cassia is a Brasilian national, she is the manager of the school where we work, she is 45 with a Brasilian Passport only.

We are now looking to move to the Algarve, realistically in mid-January next year. I understand that it`s ok for UK passport holders to reside in Portugal and register after 3 months, but would there be any problems for my wife who holds a Brasilian passport?

Also, I`m wondering how easy it would be to find work, teaching preferably. Another thing, I do have a full UK driving licence, for cars, not motorcycles, but on my Brazilian licence I have motorcycles also. Would I be able to ride a motorcycle there using my Brazilian licence?

Finally, what are your recommendations for an area to live in Algarve, I`ve heard that Vilamoura is nice, or Lagos, Faro.? Any advice and suggestions would be most welcome and thanks again in advance. 

Ben


----------



## Pgmills (Jan 19, 2015)

Can't help you with the motorbike issue but I can say that there is no issue with Brazilians getting a right to reside so long as they have sufficient assets/ income to support themselves. As A non Wu spouse of an EU resident there is also a right to reside ( on application to SEF).
Vilamoura is expensive, Lagos less so.


----------



## Ben&Cassia (May 1, 2016)

Thanks for the advice, I had a feeling that would be the case, so that`s good. We would rent in the beginning and rent our place out here in Brazil. The only issue would be getting work. I suppose I could apply directly to Nobel International School. Are there any well known Private English schools in Algarve?

What is Quarteira or Tavira like? are they nice places to stay?

Thanks


----------



## Strontium (Sep 16, 2015)

Ben&Cassia said:


> Hello everyone, my first post ever. My name is Ben, 38 years old and have been living in Balneario Camboriu, South Brazil since Sept. 2007. I have been working as an English teacher here for about the same time, for a very well renowned school. I`m also a Cambridge certified speaking examiner and I also do proofing reading. My wife Cassia is a Brasilian national, she is the manager of the school where we work, she is 45 with a Brasilian Passport only.
> 
> We are now looking to move to the Algarve, realistically in mid-January next year. I understand that it`s ok for UK passport holders to reside in Portugal and register after 3 months, but would there be any problems for my wife who holds a Brasilian passport?
> 
> ...


Welcome, I used to live in Belém which is neither nearby nor useful information to you but maybe in the same timezone. Finding work in Portugal would probably be you biggest problem, the net migration away from here is mainly due to the economic situation and lack of employment opportunities. People leave here because of lack of work and you will be competing against locals with their family support and lower living costs. The expat immigration is mainly not taking part in paid employment here with a few exceptions. The population is 10 million and is spread around the country, there are more jobs in the places of higher population like Lisbon and Oporto where as the Algarve has a more seasonal/holiday population where some places close for the low season. The rules on motorcycles seem to be a bit convoluted and murky, I have a full uk licence + HGV etc but upon being resident this should become a PT licence where the categories of motorbikes differ and a PT licence "grandfather right" for smaller bikes if you licence predates some date BUT I cannot find if this date applies to non-PT licences. The Honda bike shop in Tomar suggested sub 125cc class was good for a full car licence holder but I am off to bike rental place to check their rules on licences and categories.


----------



## Ben&Cassia (May 1, 2016)

Thanks for that advice. I had a feeling that it would be something like that. I wouldn't go without work. When I moved to Brazil, we feel on our feet, got lucky with a great school with great pay, but not sure we would have the same luck. I'll contact a few places and see what they say. Algarve is appealing as it's so much closer to home, the language I can follow and weather the same as where I am now. Just gotta sort out the income somehow. Thanks for your help.


----------



## smudges (May 2, 2013)

I think I saw an comment a few weeks ago on here about an English school opening in the Algarve and inviting applications from teachers to work there. I don't know how to search for it, though.
HTH.


----------

